# y'all.. I need your help.



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok.. so since I might not be getting Jumaji and Levi (I'm actually glad Zeandra might get to keep her fish and I hope they're getting better).. well I'm going to have a 6 gallon tank and possibly a 10 gallon empty!!!!

I DON'T want to buy petstore fish!!! I really want to wait until I can get fish from breeders, HM or HMPK.

My betta club is having a show in may and I might be able to purchase fish at the show (I haven't been to one so I'm not sure).

So here's where y'all come in.. and I know this goes against our enabler tendencies but PLEASE tell me not to get more fish (petstore ones)!! I need reasons why I shouldn't go looking on sunday and I'm starting to draw a blank and second guessing myself:shock:

I have hardly any will power and waiting till may is a LONG time to have an empty tank! HELP!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You can go into a pet store, just wear a blind fold.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

I keep telling myself no more petstore fish but they are so _convenient_!! So I finally decided no petstore fish unless they are just too good to pass up.. like rare or something lol Maybe that would help??


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. my problem is I can ALWAYS find something I want  But I also REALLY want some nicely bred HM or HMPK males


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just keep in mind, when you go into a petstore, that you are saving your money for a good quality, well bred fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah thats what I keep telling myself. I've been lucky that there haven't really been any nice nice fish lately. I really want to get a girl (I've never had a female) and you can really find cute ones at petsmart... I have to tell myself that I can get girls free if I buy males from breeders (not that I'm looking for a pair.. I'm in no position to breed right now.)


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Well you could always chek in with the clubs breeders to see if you can buy them before the meeting they should be more than willing I kno mine was =}


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

You could also buy culls from a breeder since you're not going to breed. I don't know about you, but I am not overly picky about fins or colors as long as they look nice and not deformed and their colors are colors I like. That way, you'll feel better about "rescuing" a less desirable betta, but not having to get one from the store. And you'll get them for cheaper (and sometimes free!).


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Most of the breeders in my clubs are breeding "wilds". If anyone does bring me fish at the meeting I'm pretty sure they will be culls.. no one gives nice fish away for free. The breeder's on my other forum who I'm also looking to get fish from would probably be sending me the lower quality or culled fish.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Awww well you could order from my clubleader he's who I'm getting my blue gas from hopefully tomorow if he replies he has a few others he also has an aquabid his screenname is bettabros


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Aww well you could chekout my clubleaders bettas he has sum nice ones he's who I'm getting my blue gas from (hopefully tomorow =}) he has an aquabid his screenname is bettabros


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll have to do that. I really want some males from this guy on UB (Anthem) he has two gorgeous HMPK males I want offspring from. I'll look your guy up too.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ugh.. I ran into petsmart this morning to look for something (they didn't have it) and I looked at the Bettas and saw the cutest little blue girl with really nice fins an a gorgeous baby CT boy. It was so hard not to take them home.. even though I KNOW I'm leaving this after noon.

I really hope someone brings me a fish at the meeting on saturday.. I dunno if I can hold out longer!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I know how you feel. I don't dare walk in Petsmart. I might want to take one home with me. I don't NEED any more fish! lol


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i need a male thats cheap but good to breed and i need like a local breeder so shipping isnt that bad


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Males worth breeding don't come cheap. If your going to breed you need to be willing to invest in the best quality for your line.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you're going to do some serious breeding then you need good quality stock, which isn't going to be cheap.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Might I reccomend AquaBid. You can get some nice fish for great prices.
Victoria Parnell Stark (thanks Facebook for spelling ) who owns www.bettysplendens.com has VERY nice fish in pairs for about $20 (for the pair).

As for breeding: Breed brother to sister OR daughter to father. You'll get nicer fish that way. Remember avoid breeding runts or fish with bad fins. Also try breeding to a DT to an ST then inbreeding their fry (get's a nice wide dorsal in your STs which breeders go crazy for).


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope you get a great fish! I went to Petco today and I had to slap myself because I saw a gorgeous CT. He had a yellowish body with white fins. He wasn't doing good though, he was laying on his side on the bottom of the cup.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The CT I saw today was gorgeous.. he was very young and small but had lavender fins and a grizzle blue body (similar to Blue Jeans although with more cream and less grizzle)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He does sound gorgeous!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah... its a good thing I'm at home and he's back in Savannah because I've been thinking about him all day. When I get back next saturday or sunday I might go look if he's still there. If he is I'll take that as a sign its meant to be ;-)

I saw a cute blue girly too but the girls just don't steal my heart the way the boys do.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I hear ya! I loveee males; don't get me wrong, I love my 3 females, but I love the long fins. I can't stand it when you can't stop thinking about a fish you saw. It makes you go crazy.lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> I saw a cute blue girly too but the girls just don't steal my heart the way the boys do.


I used to be like that too. The girls are SO fun and CUTE to me now!! I can't resist them, and the fact you can house them together!!! (usually)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I want to try the girls.. as much as I love my fraternity. I may get one when I get my new tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like males and females equally. Merlot and Fernando crack me up watching them flare at each other over my new girl. She's totally oblivious to Merlot. She looks at him and it's like "meh, you don't impress me. " lol When I first got her, she flared at Reina. I have never seen any of my girls flare before.


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Might I reccomend AquaBid. You can get some nice fish for great prices.
> Victoria Parnell Stark (thanks Facebook for spelling ) who owns www.bettysplendens.com has VERY nice fish in pairs for about $20 (for the pair).
> 
> As for breeding: Breed brother to sister OR daughter to father. You'll get nicer fish that way. Remember avoid breeding runts or fish with bad fins. Also try breeding to a DT to an ST then inbreeding their fry (get's a nice wide dorsal in your STs which breeders go crazy for).


im new to this so whats a ST and a DT


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ST is single tail and DT is doubletail.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love my females too! When I had Felix (a yellow CT), Aigis was totally enamoured with him! She'd spend her whole day swimming back and forth in front of his net-I'd never seen a female betta trying to pursue a male.


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

what if i did a DT with a HM or a HMPK


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I believe HM and HMPK qualify as ST.. any betta that is not a DT is an ST... Mr. V, Doggyhog, or Oldfishlady will know for sure and you can PM them for more information or start your own thread in the Breeding section.


----------

